# Handypay/Mobilepay á la Zumikon



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2005)

In diesem Beitrag habe ich bereits erwähnt, dass es schon länger payment per handy gibt, teilweise wurde das Beispiel aus dem Beitrag (soweit ich es im zeitlichen Ablauf richtig habe) als "DSL-Methode" in Ergänzung zum 0193-Dialer verwendet von der niederländischen Firma "Internet Clearing BV". 

Heute sehen die Seiten aus wie unten gezeigt...
Man muss erst einmal seine Handynummer eingeben, dann bekommt man eine SMS. Beim IQ-Test wird angedeutet, dass jede empfangene SMS mit 4,99 Euro zu Buche schlägt...

Hat jemand eine Handynummer zum verbraten übrig? Ich würde das gerne ausprobieren...
(URLs stehen im linkforum)


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand eine Handynummer zum verbraten übrig?


Frage mal Teleton!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2005)

auf iqfin***.in** gibts den Test aktuell (nach wie vor) kostenlos...

naja, das war er auf lange Sicht ja letztes Mal auch, oder?
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=3934

...und für T*S*, wie man hört, ging es glimpflich ab...

(so dass dies wohl noch gelten mag, was man über die "Intern* Information" in Doetinchem munkelt...


> NetWorth:   +782.881 European Currency Unit (estimated)


nur falls BT Geld sucht


----------



## sascha (26 Juni 2005)

Weiß Du, was man da nach Eingabe der Handynummer als erste SMS bekommt?



			
				SMS schrieb:
			
		

> Vodafone m-pay: Antworten Sie kostenlos (z.B. mit "Start") an 6729 (mpay) um 4,99 Euro für Ihr Abo bei EDevivent zu bezahlen."



So viel zum Thema irreführende Formulierungen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2005)

und der Tarif ist per javascript variierbar?
h**p://mobilep*.e-dev*.com/minick/billing.js

und was heisst das? (iqtest)


> Registrieren Sie sich jetzt für Ihr IQ Abo(max. 1 SMS pro Woche, 4,99. je empfangener SMS).



Kriegt man jede Woche eine sms, für die man 4,99 zahlt???

mpay? sind das die Österreicher?


----------



## sascha (26 Juni 2005)

> Kriegt man jede Woche eine sms, für die man 4,99 zahlt???



Klingt sehr nach MT-Billing, ja.


----------



## Reducal (26 Juni 2005)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> > NetWorth:   +782.881 European Currency Unit (estimated)
> 
> 
> nur falls BT Geld sucht


Scheint die nicht zu jucken, hab´ uns schon des öfteren empfohlen!


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Juni 2005)

Mit diesem multinationalen Porschefan habe ich doch noch eine Rechnung offen, oder? Und erst mit seinen [] Hintermännern []... ...
:stumm:

*[Virenscanner: 2 "unnötige" Ausdrücke entfernt]*


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juni 2005)

@sascha
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=108818#108818

welche Seite?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juli 2005)

übrigens: T*S* ist umgezogen
http://www.moneyhouse.ch/shab/2005_076/E-DevInvent.htm


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2005)

Keine AGB´s, Preise im Text versteckt. Sowas sollte schnell bei Heise stehen.

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juli 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Keine AGB´s, Preise im Text versteckt. Sowas sollte schnell bei Heise stehen.
> Grüße Klaus


 [ironie] Dann mach mal, Klaus... Mich ödet das mittlerweile an, dieses Anschwärzen... Keine Power mehr, urlaubsreif, ca suffit. Basta...


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2005)

ich würde eine Beschwerde an die WISO-Redaktion richten, die kennen "den geheimnisvollen T*S*" schon...
http://www.heute.de/ZDFheute/inhalt/28/0,3672,2113564,00.html
(haben aber beim letzten Mal auch an halber Stelle aufgehört mit dem Ermitteln, dabei standen Sie in Dortmund schon vor der Tür)


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2005)

sorry, der link ist besser
http://www.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt/18/0,1872,2114002,00.html


----------

